# Opinions on Segmenting Videos



## ghansen4

Has anyone seen these videos? They are having a "Cyber Monday" deal, and I am intrigued. I have been wanting to get into segmenting, but in this day and age I hate to spend money on this when I'm sure there are many free resources on youtube, IAP library, etc. However, I also know that you often get what you pay for.

Any opinions on these videos or suggestions for other good resources to learn about segmenting?

Video


----------



## leehljp

7 hours for videos 1, 2, & 3?

This is a very personal thing for me - but when I see long videos, I see half the video being a talking head, which I hate. It's like this: 10 minutes of an introduction to what you are going to do or see. "Segmenting", "Finishing," "Drilling on the Lathe."  . . .  Duh, I know that. I don't need to listen to 10 minutes of explanation to know what the subject is. If a video does not get to the point within 2 minutes, I cut it off.

So, 7 hours, there must be a lot of talking in it; if not - then I am wrong; And I will take the verbal lashes.

Here is a video of making a Jarvi bench (out of a single piece of wood) that is 15 minutes long, little to no talking. That, I can take.
Taig Miniature Lathe for Wood or Metal - Lee Valley Tools

I would be interested in watching their segmenting techniques, but I don't need to be told what I am doing or what I am watching, or what they are "going to do." I can "see" that with my eyes.  (Can you tell that I am a "visual" learner? :hypnotized: )


----------



## Woodchipper

OK, calling all pen makers!  What have you seen on Youtube that deals with segmenting? Look at Segmented Turning.com - Home of the Segmented Project Planner. for instance.  You might have to sign up for this one.


----------



## jttheclockman

ghansen4 said:


> Has anyone seen these videos? They are having a "Cyber Monday" deal, and I am intrigued. I have been wanting to get into segmenting, but in this day and age I hate to spend money on this when I'm sure there are many free resources on youtube, IAP library, etc. However, I also know that you often get what you pay for.
> 
> Any opinions on these videos or suggestions for other good resources to learn about segmenting?
> 
> Video




What he shows is so basic segmenting that most of it is in the library here. The Gisi angle cuts look good because of all the different colored laminates he uses. They are an offshoot of scallop cutting.  The scallops are easy also and that can be found here too. The big thing is to build a jig to do this kind of work because accuracy and repeatability is needed. Adding rings or stripes again is so basic and can be found here. There are many utube videos out there too. Just search for segmenting pen blanks. Oh he shows how to make celtic knots too. Again look in library here for tutorials.

Now there are many ways of doing segmenting work so his way is not the only way and others can show their methods too. Your money but to me not worth it.


----------



## dogcatcher

JT has already covered a good opinion of the videos.  My suggestion is to spend that 7 hours studying about segmenting on IAP and Google.  While on that subject, look at pen inlays, spend some time looking at JT's old threads about inlays.


----------



## moke

Hank...
Why don't you do a Youtube?  When I joined in 2009 you were still in Japan and I was very intrigued by segmenting( I still am) and you had some great info, great looking pens, and some good advice.....I still use your advice that you PMed me ( Eight years later)....
You would do a great job!


----------



## mark james

I agree with all the above comments.  This information is probably available in a variety of sources (My bias: start with the IAP Library, and U Tube).

The length as Hank indicates, would probably put me to sleep... but some nights that may be worth the admission!!!:wink:.:sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:

However, I will say that the price is very reasonable, and if you muddle through it, you may very easily get some good tips.

I do have the Gisi Pool Cue video, and it is on my to-do list (#4,795), and I suspect the video was well worth it.

But, nothing beats simply ruining a few practice blanks and refining the jigs!

Have FUN!


----------



## leehljp

moke said:


> Hank...
> Why don't you do a Youtube?  When I joined in 2009 you were still in Japan and I was very intrigued by segmenting( I still am) and you had some great info, great looking pens, and some good advice.....I still use your advice that you PMed me ( Eight years later)....
> You would do a great job!



Thanks Mike. I appreciate that. As to video / youtube, I am not that patient. I love the joy of discovery and that is what segmenting was/is to me. I mess up more than I keep. I don't have a good "planning" record. I just make and make and then out pops a good one. :biggrin:

I once spent a few days (in Japan) with a younger fellow (than me) that did National Geographic like photos (He had done some work with NG for a while.) and he was also transitioning from professional film to digital (with those white Canon lenses). After being with him a couple of days, we met one morning and he looked bewildered. I asked him why. He said I have gotten used to digital shoot, shoot, shoot and shoot! I got a call last night and my boss told me to focus on the one shot and quit taking so many shots!

Anyway, that is how i manage my segmenting - do enough and a good one is bound to happen!   :biggrin:

My segmenting is nothing compared to what we have seen here the last few years by some of the "newer" folks, including what Mark is doing. I love his chevrons!


----------

